# 2016 ram 2500 oil change and fuel filter change needed



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

anyone in NJ have a place they use , dodge dealership wants 120 for the oil change and $300 for the fuel filters that's insane? Any suggestions lol thanks guys


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm no wrench turner by any means, but this is truly an easy one to do yourself. You don't even need jacks. The fuel filters can be had aftermarket now (last year you still had to go through the factory for them for about 100.00 a piece). They're cheaper aftermarket. The front fuel filter is a little bit of a pain in the ass to get to, but not too bad. I use synthetic in mine. Don't forget to use the 5 weight, low temp. oil for Winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I never let the local funky change anything...... Most of those guys are a step up from being a porter..... think about it real mechanics are paid by book time


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I've always done my own oil. But always had gas trucks, would like to do the fuel myself just can't believe they want almost $450 for both straight robbery


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

UniqueTouch said:


> I've always done my own oil. But always had gas trucks, would like to do the fuel myself just can't believe they want almost $450 for both straight robbery


Until you have bought your own parts and done it yourself, you can't know that. 12 qts of synthetic oil, plus filter, plus two $100 filters (dealer has to use OEM), and the parts get pretty pricey.

On my Q7, dealer charges $140 for an oil change. Monro charges $120, unless you initial the work order to let them use a non-synthetic oil that doesn't meet the OEM requirements. Then you can get it done for about $50.

If I just buy the oil and filter, it's about $100 my cost. Obviously dealer cost is less. Sometimes I do it myself, but usually I just have the dealer do it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Order filter kit from Genos garage. You can the oil filter there too. Valvoline blue label full syn is "approved" by Cummins $35 a gal on Amazon. Genos for both fuel filters $115, and $14 for the fleet guard oil filter. 

Puts you at $230. Plus tax for all your parts and oil. Plus your time. You save $200+, and have piece of mind it's done right.

Don't forget your axle fluid at 20k miles for severe duty, like plowingThumbs Up


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea I bought the oil and molar filter oil change prices isn't bad just don't wanna pay 300 for the fuel filters to have them do it


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea I bought the oil and molar filter oil change prices isn't bad just don't wanna pay 300 for the fuel filters to have them do it


I hear ya and the fuel filters are super easy to do.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's the forward one.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Thx guys appreciate you all


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Im shocked how easy it is scum bags wanna charge $50 a minute at dealership lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> Im shocked how easy it is scum bags wanna charge $50 a minute at dealership lol


Well just like us they have overhead to pay. I don't blame them for the rates, what pisses me off is the sub standard work that you tend to get at the dealer, for that price.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey OP I was just browsing Amazon and came across the fuel filter set. $84 for both and it's Prime. Way better deal than Genos.
https://www.amazon.com/Dodge-Diesel...rd_wg=MANPo&psc=1&refRID=5170F18DN72GSW5QEZA1


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea I bought them thank you , where did you guys get a big enough oil filter wrench to fit that rear fuel filter


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

How many miles are you at i was shopping for a diesel the other day you got me scared


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

mine has 14k


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mine has 100k
Runs like it did at 32k


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

so what intervals do you change your fuel filter


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so what intervals do you change your fuel filter


Every 15K. And that's plural, two filters.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I do mine every time I change my oil, which I do too often. I do fuel filters and oil every 6K or so.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so what intervals do you change your fuel filter


Fuel Every 15K Or every 3rd oil change.

I use fleetguard filters., get'em from cummins power.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

so thats not to bad


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I do mine every time I change my oil, which I do too often. I do fuel filters and oil every 6K or so.


You could probably kick that to 8000. Miles. Do fuel filters every other time. But always right before plowing season starts.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, I'm sure you're right Randall.


----------

